
Steps to beat failure – an inside job - windy-topology
https://medium.com/@LifeTechPsych/7-steps-to-beat-failure-an-inside-job-1f0da447fbbe
======
windy-topology
"Failure is an inside job. So is success. If you want to achieve you have to
win the war in your thinking first." \- Brian Tracy

